# can't verify Dead Rising 2



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

So i was able to install the game fine, but i get this when i try to run it,

_Games for Windows - LIVE cannot connect to the LIVE Service. please make sure your computer is connected to the internet._

so, i'm fairly sure that this is not a matter of internet connection, more a matter of GFWL being deader than a month old piece of meat.... so i'm not sure how to proceed here. assist?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Read here: How to Make “Games for Windows LIVE” Games Playable on Windows 10


----------

